# Visitor's Fees on Sites



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

We went to Norfolk for the weekend to see friends and family - but the site owner charges for each visitor and any car they use. The fee is only a £1 each, but I haven't been MHing for long and wondered if this was a regular thing. I made sure we met up offsite after the first one, and didn't say goodbye in case there was a charge for leaving!!


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Stayed at Camping Calpemar, Valencia over Christmas/New Year charge there is €3 per person. Was not sure if this charge applied if friends popped in for coffee or if perhaps it was intended for overnight visitors.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Quite normal.

Forest Holidays in the New Forest make a charge for visitors which is rather odd as lots of locals walk their dogs and ride horses through the campsites.

Even stranger is the charge for dogs, especially when you have to walk the dogs off-site. Again the new Forest site charge £1 per dog per night. Can't be to pay for cleaning up after dogs as there so much sch-you-know-what from all the ponies, cows, pigs deer foxes and rabbits that dog droppings fade into insignificance.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Quite normal, it's "to pay for the additional use of toilets etc."

And they do it "because they can".


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

We stayed on the C & CC site at Derwentwater Oval, Keswick early last summer. The site managers allowed our visiting in-laws to park on site, free for the day, as well as free use of the toilet / washroom facilities.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I think this will explain it very well


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Visitors*

Hi

I agree with a charge for visitors and assume the charge covers for any use of facilities etc.

Russell


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Visitors*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> I agree with a charge for visitors and assume the charge covers for any use of facilities etc.
> Russell


Perhaps it depends what is meant by a 'visit'. When we go to Dorset to visit my son's family we find a site as near as possible to them but it is still a few miles away. It's too far to walk to my son's house and too cramped in their village to park the motorhome there. What happens is my son or daughter-in-law comes to us, with or without the two granddaughters, and either take us back to their house, take us out for the day, or lend us the car so we can drive ourselves back and forth. Over the course of a week or so this will involve several 'visits', sometimes they'll come into the van for a cuppa, sometimes the girls might play on a bit of playground equipment, if provided. Mostly though we will be out most days _not_ using the site facilities ourselves.

If each of these 'visits' had to be paid for, especially if there was a charge for each of the 4 individuals who might call in for 10 minutes to collect us or drop us off, it would cost a fortune and I really wouldn't be staying there.

I don't think anyone has ever asked us to pay for a visitor, but maybe they haven't noticed that we'd had them.

Chris


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Visitors*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I agree with a charge for visitors and assume the charge covers for any use of facilities etc.
> 
> Russell


Not sure why? If toilets have to be cleaned (obviously they do) it doesn't matter greatly whether 50 or 54 people use those toilets. Similarly, the wear & tear on driveways is going to be negligble. Plus, if the site has a shop or bar, it is often the day visitors who will buy something (either as thanks to their motorhoming hosts, or 'for the journey home'), so the site will get some income from that source.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

On the sites we have worked at we have never charged visitors.

But when using the toilets, showers etc they do increase the costs in the form of water used, consumables etc. And they do contribute to the state of the toilets and showers as clearly the more the block is used the more frequent the clean is required. On average we used to close and deep clean once and tidy up 6-8 times a day.

We do often observe a number of visitors have stayed overnight and do not pay.

Furthermore, as visitors they are often either unaware or do not care about the rules which can cause some issues for guests and staff alike.

Forest holidays (CCC) did charge last year.

Its up to the owners but with increasing demands on costs I can see more following suit.

We take the stance that the visitors of today are often the campers of tomorrow.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

We tend to use CC sites and as yet have never been charged for dogs or visitors. This is one of the main reason, along with a few other reasons we use them. However, when we go to what I call privately owned sites, the majority of the ones we have been on, charge for both. One in particular has changed hands recently and are now levying a charge for extra cars and visitors. Being unaware of this this year when mum visited for the day, she just drove on as shes always done and we weren't charged or chased for payment.

Regards

Karen


----------



## waggy3 (Jun 24, 2008)

russel
re your avatar.
national sex press. ?
whats that all about?
please tell me more.
roy.


----------

